# Show Your Rack, The Bigger The Better,  Schwinn Lightweight



## momo608 (Jun 16, 2016)

I have always had a fascination with racks, especially large ones.

Put some thought into buying this rack. Minimal contact with painted surfaces and no hanging tires. What do you use?

This is Wisconsin, a pickup bed full of snow no worky.




A four bike rack. This is a Rage rack with the optional two bike extension. Bought the extension to carry three bikes but as you can see holds two apart very comfortably.



The foam on the tires is to mount narrow tires more solidly in wide tire saddles.



Here is the only contact on a painted surface.



Holds the bikes very solidly to the rack although the rack itself moves around quite a bit while driving. Maybe that helps deflect some of the impact of pot holes and such but it is was it is. I'm happy with it, no paint abrasions from things moving around and that was the main concern.



You didn't think I was talking about this did you? Get your mind out of the gutter, there is only so much room in there.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 16, 2016)

Get a thule rack! Rock solid at over 100 MPH and no contact with bike except on tire and one rim, which I have never had a problem with even on painted rims.  You can get a extension to hold 4 bikes.  Had mine for a decade.


----------



## momo608 (Jun 16, 2016)

Need more pics. Can't make out how it holds things in place. You drive this rig over 100 mph? Must be in a hurry to hit the paths!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 16, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Need more pics. Can't make out how it holds things in place. You drive this rig over 100 mph? Must be in a hurry to hit the paths!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thule-917XT...570606?hash=item360239b62e:g:wTAAAOSw9eVXUHf~

I was born with a heavy right foot....The arms push down on the tire at one end of the bike and the strap at the other end secures around the rim.  They also flip down so you can access your rear door, if you gotta SUV type-a-thingy..and are too lazy like me to take the rack or bikes off when ya get to where your headed.  Ive seen em all and this one is it man.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice Super Sport!


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 16, 2016)

Eric Amlie said:


> Nice Super Sport!



That's exactly what I was thinking! What rack?


----------



## momo608 (Jun 16, 2016)

Eric Amlie said:


> Nice Super Sport!




Thanks! took these pics today and this is the first time I rode this bike since completed last year. New years resolution of sorts, ride all my bikes.


----------



## momo608 (Jun 17, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thule-917XT...570606?hash=item360239b62e:g:wTAAAOSw9eVXUHf~
> 
> I was born with a heavy right foot....The arms push down on the tire at one end of the bike and the strap at the other end secures around the rim.  They also flip down so you can access your rear door, if you gotta SUV type-a-thingy..and are too lazy like me to take the rack or bikes off when ya get to where your headed.  Ive seen em all and this one is it man.




Next time you load up take some some detail pics of attaching points. Hard to know exactly what's going on there especially with the fenders but I get the idea.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 17, 2016)

KK man, I went out and did a little mock up.  Secures with one bolt through hitch.  It is similar to the one posted above but with flat bars, and a arm at one end instead of a strap around each wheel. It allows you to "push" the bike against the cupped holder on the arm, works fabulously. Also pics of rack in each position.  Anyhow....heres my crappy pictures.

View attachment 330057


----------



## momo608 (Jun 17, 2016)

Thank you!  It's an interesting rack. Nice set of bumper stickers too.


----------

